# Big Als Online



## nWo (Jun 13, 2004)

I read a post the other day if I remember correctly saying that someone from Canada had to pay extra charges for having aquarium equipment shipped from the US to Canada. Well my question is, when you have Big Al's ship into the US do you have to pay anything extra? Anyone with experience I would like to know.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

You probably would have to if it crosses the border. It depends on where Big Als Online ships from, Canada or the US? If its within your country, you won't be hit with import charges. If it does go cross border, you may have to pay fees. Personally I got hit by a $100 CDN import and brokerage fee. Gay...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you wont get hit by any charges... Bigals ships from Niagra Falls, NY


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

shutter is right. i've ordered from them several times with nothing but good prices and great stuff.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I order from BigAls today! I dropped close to a hundred! It's my 3-4th order that so far they've been GREAT! Fast and cheap shipping with great prices! I do recommend BigAls!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Whats the site??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> Whats the site??


 www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks shutter!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i ordered 570$ in stuff all came fine


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

No, extra charges. They do ship from NY. Ordered over $800's worth of stuff in the last 2 weeks and have received everything within 2-3 days of placing order online.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

never any problems here either


----------

